# husband job makes me feel like he doing something



## Mrs Tina (Apr 12, 2010)

my husband works at a strip club and so do i but i am stuck in one place he is up stair and i work with the girl as the house mom. Sometimes i think he is doing something behind my back. Before we got married we had a big problem and it was related to the club or let me say someone in the club.( Now tonight) now its to ways to come down to were i am and the other way is though the office here he comes from the office side talking about the boss was having sex with one of the girls and want him to let her out the other door now listen to this he said that when he went to let her out she was gone. I am left with all kinds of thoughts some body tell me if I am just jumping to far into it.
:scratchhead:


----------



## pochael (Apr 12, 2010)

First off. You both knew each other before marriage. and you knew the risks. First advice, get other jobs....

Second. If something was going on, I am sure in that enviroment it would get back to you


----------

